# Uh why?



## John G04 (Apr 17, 2020)

They look like 36 fenders, too short to be double diamonds I think. $887 for fenders??









						1935 1936 1937 1938 1939 FLAT BRACE SCHWINN MOTORBIKE AUTO-CYCLE FENDER SET  | eBay
					

<p>1935 1936 1937 1938 1939 Schwinn Autocycle Flat brace fender set. Original patina. There has been no cleaning. I’ll leave that up to the new owner. These fenders are impossible to find especially with flat fender braces.Shipped with FedEx. Sold as is</p>



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## volksboy57 (Apr 17, 2020)

looks like people got their 1200 dollar checks


----------



## biker (Apr 18, 2020)

Maybe he got furloughed and property taxes are coming due?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Almost makes me want to start parting my Cycleplanes! V/r Shawn


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 18, 2020)

looks like they were off this...


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 18, 2020)

I’d rather have the pinball machine at that price.


----------



## volksboy57 (Apr 18, 2020)

Maskadeo said:


> looks like they were off this...
> View attachment 1176464



That's a bummer. Nice bike


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 18, 2020)

Maskadeo said:


> looks like they were off this...
> View attachment 1176464



That was snydbike, or badbob


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 18, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Almost makes me want to start parting my Cycleplanes! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1176441



I triple dog dare you....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 18, 2020)

These rarely show up so I'm not surprised...


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 18, 2020)

36' only fenders for Motorbike...  and usually not a 'crowd favorite'... but also correct sheet metal for
C models and BC....
record setting $

Folks are home...shopping on line....maybe corona blues is best news for the bike hobby economy ever.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 19, 2020)

They went from a reasonable, $300 to $877 by someone with a ZeeRow! feedback rating.
Hello! McFly!
Can you say Shenanigans!
Come on people!
Get with the program!
Who’s flyin this rig anyway!
You gotta be Fu€in Sh|++ing me bro!


----------



## Barto (Apr 24, 2020)

Great, someone driving up prices!  Not many deals left and really tired of some of the stupid prices things are going for.....For years I pretty much purchased something bike related at least once a week.   Things are too expensive (especially in this terrible economy) Been keeping my wallet in my pocket lately and will wait for the Swaps...


----------



## 1motime (Apr 24, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> 36' only fenders for Motorbike...  and usually not a 'crowd favorite'... but also correct sheet metal for
> C models and BC....
> record setting $
> 
> Folks are home...shopping on line....maybe corona blues is best news for the bike hobby economy ever.



Maybe for bike parts.  Car parts seem to have tanked.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 24, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Almost makes me want to start parting my Cycleplanes! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1176441



Fenders sold for $1007       17 bids        Get the wrenches out!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 2, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> They went from a reasonable, $300 to $877 by someone with a ZeeRow! feedback rating.
> Hello! McFly!
> Can you say Shenanigans!
> Come on people!
> ...



Good point, maybe so. But the bottom line is they were sold to someone who has plenty of buying experience...and cash apparently.


----------



## cyclingday (May 2, 2020)

Oh, yeah,
They were always going to be bought by someone with experience.
It’s just that they got Shill bid into the stratosphere.
When someone with a zero feedback rating shows up and spikes the bid, it definitely gives the appearance of a shill bid at the behest of the seller. 
Not saying, that’s what happened, but it sure looks that way.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (May 2, 2020)

Yes does smell a bit. The bid pattern indicates a hesitancy to commit, just going over the high bid so as not to have the scheme backfire and get stuck with the product. Although I will say sellers history does show some well known buyers.


----------

